# Penang Flora Fest December 2011



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Just realised I forgot to upload the pics from this show.. 

Held at the formal gardens (under red gazebos, hence the bad lighting in some pics, sorry) of Penang Botanic Garden:


















Dendrobium formosum:




Other nigrohirsute dend hybrids:




















Phal tetraspis var. speciosa:


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Phals (multi-spike corni-cervi var. flava to the left):








Spathoglottis:




Best plant of show, Dendrobium Frosty Dawn:




Runner up, dend miyakei:




Specimen Arundina graminifolia:




Blue vanda:


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Paphs:

Praestans:




Appletonianum:




Javanicum/virens:




Tonsum:




Victoria-regina/chamberlainianum:












Doritis hybrids:


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Catts:
















Miscellaneous odds and ends (bulbophyllum, coelogyne etc):




Bulbo membranifolium:




Dendrobium aggregatum/lindleyi = callista aggregata:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!!!! All those plants look as if being so easily blooming   !!!! The Arundina is a Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> The Arundina is a Beauty!!!! Jean



I agree! 
Disco lighting!  
Is that how Phal tetraspis grows over there!?!


----------



## Dido (Jan 27, 2012)

Some of them look really big. 
Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Diogo (Jan 27, 2012)

Amazing plants!! That tetraspis is just unbelievable.. want one!!! thanks for these. I absolutely love the terracotta pots with holes, it's impossible to find them here in the UK...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2012)

What a beautiful setting! Looks like a great show -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2012)

love the chamberlainianum!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I agree!
> Disco lighting!
> Is that how Phal tetraspis grows over there!?!



LOL  I am not sure how the grower gets it to grow so many spikes... Most novelty phals are grown 'sideways' over here..


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice impressions, thanks for sharing,
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Stone (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not into hybrids but that Frosty Dawn--WOW. Love the B. membranifolium and the D. lindleyi which I thought needed a cool rest to flower? And they sure grow a mean Vanda!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Stone said:


> I'm not into hybrids but that Frosty Dawn--WOW. Love the B. membranifolium and the D. lindleyi which I thought needed a cool rest to flower? And they sure grow a mean Vanda!



The Frosty Dawn was grown in the lowlands. Not sure about the bulbo membranifolium but dend aggregatum/lindleyi was bloomed by a grower residing in Cameron Highlands. Aggregatum is very difficult to flower in the lowlands without prolonged artificial cooling.


----------

